# VIDEOS



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

WHO IS THE BEST LOWRIDER VIDEO MAN OUT RIGHT NOW? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

U should know being from AZ and all... Roll'n!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 11 2009, 06:29 PM~15637570
> *WHO IS THE BEST LOWRIDER VIDEO MAN OUT RIGHT NOW? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wow!! :wow:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

BIG FISH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BOR''N VIDEO'S :dunno:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

No need for words! :roflmao:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

*ROLL'N*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ROLL'N IS THE BEST I THINK!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

ROLL'N :biggrin: :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Nov 11 2009, 11:21 PM~15640739
> *No need for words!  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


*Is that suppose to be Me ,Todd and Chalio? You guys are funny!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

OG RIDER!!~!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 11 2009, 08:29 PM~15637570
> *WHO IS THE BEST LOWRIDER VIDEO WOMAN OUT RIGHT NOW? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fixed...and that's me :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

im not good yet but heres mine


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

You got some good footage :biggrin: We need more lowrider videos!!!

Keep it up


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

I WOULD HAVE TO SAY ANYBODY BUT ROLLIN :biggrin: 


FUCCC ROLLIN


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Yound hogg started it

cali swangin ran it for a min

now i gotta give it to big fish


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 12 2009, 01:51 PM~15645938
> *Yound hogg started it
> 
> cali swangin ran it for a min
> ...


young hogg started it 

calie had a momment 

truucha took over for a long ass time and aint no one really repaced him :nicoderm: :yes: 

but rollin is better than fish


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Rolln without a doubt :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 12 2009, 01:28 PM~15645722
> *I WOULD HAVE TO SAY ANYBODY BUT ROLL'N  :biggrin:
> FUCCC  ROLL'N
> *


 :biggrin: *There is no more doubt about you riding the little yellow bus to school!*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

rolln at the mo is running the video world


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

imma have to go w ROLLN.......................


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

IMMA HAVE TO GO WITH THE 5.0....ROLLN :worship:


----------



## el cadillac (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 12 2009, 04:17 PM~15647339
> *imma have to go w ROLLN.......................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 11 2009, 06:29 PM~15637570
> *WHO IS THE BEST LOWRIDER VIDEO MAN OUT RIGHT NOW? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lowrider or Hopping video should be the question :biggrin: 

We need more street action the way it used to be


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 12 2009, 04:59 PM~15647131
> *rolln at the mo is running the video world
> *



X2
:thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

big fish all the way for that real rider shit let your kids watch rollin at bed time so they can fall asleep  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 13 2009, 08:54 AM~15654241
> *Lowrider or Hopping video should be the question :biggrin:
> 
> We need more street action the way it used to be
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 14 2009, 09:37 AM~15663341
> *big fish all the way for that real rider shit let your kids watch Roll'n at bed time so they can fall asleep  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



*Man! Thanks Again Mr.Tony Parker!* :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

THEY BOTH OUT THERE DOING THERE THANG! :thumbsup:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

heres a clip from 360low!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAvikhg3JJ0


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

i have to go with ROLL'N


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

BIG FISH


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 14 2009, 10:31 AM~15663628
> *Man! Thanks Again Mr.Tony Parker! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

CALI SWAGIN ,,,, HANDS DOWN !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2009, 01:36 AM~15676527
> *CALI SWAGIN ,,,, HANDS DOWN !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I LIKE CALI SWANGIN TOO.. BUT THEY AINT DOING NOTHING NO MORE  

GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO BIG FISH


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Its kinda hard to say. All the rollin Videos I have seen are okay but there always a delay in the sound. the editing can use a little work but its all good.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2009, 11:36 PM~15676527
> *CALI SWAGIN ,,,, HANDS DOWN !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Nov 16 2009, 12:04 AM~15676762
> *Its kinda hard to say. All the Roll'n Videos I have seen are okay but there always a delay in the sound. the editing can use a little work but its all good.
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :werd:* DVD player maybe! Sounds fine on mine! Thanks Homie!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

They all give us what we need ......

Rolin hitn spots nobody can get to but him ... Exclusives


Big fish in the hood ,,in Grimy L.a where only he can go /......


Cali swangin made it a lowriding a household name for those that did not know how we do this..

Young hogg.....had that commentary like noooo other would do .... 


and we all watch em''' so i hope they all keep it up we got our eyes on the street messin with them ..Street Reporters .....keep it up ya'll 

so they all good i respect them alll....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Nov 16 2009, 07:59 AM~15677922
> *They all give us what we need ......
> 
> Roll'n hitn spots nobody can get to but him ... Exclusives
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED TO HARD IN DA PAINT?? :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Nov 16 2009, 07:59 AM~15677922
> *They all give us what we need ......
> 
> Rolin hitn spots nobody can get to but him ... Exclusives
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 14 2009, 10:37 AM~15663341
> *big fish all the way for that real rider shit let your kids watch rollin at bed time so they can fall asleep  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Some of you guys obviously don't care about the quality of the dvd's!!!


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

Big Fish, Rolln, and cali swangin had some good shit


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 11 2009, 08:29 PM~15637570
> *WHO IS THE BEST LOWRIDER VIDEO MAN OUT RIGHT NOW? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Not a Man But a Woman Patti Dukez


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 11 2009, 06:57 PM~15637889
> *BIG FISH!!! :biggrin:
> *


xxxxx1000000000000 :biggrin:








































rolln :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

roooolln


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin: roooooooolln#1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

I PUSHED 40 VOLUMES IS ALMOST 3 YEARS SO IF YOU WANT TO SEE WHAT BIG FISH IS ALL ABOUT GO TO YOU TUBE AT BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1 OR GO TO WWW.BIGFISHPORDUCTIONS1.COM. I DON'T DO JUST LOWRIDER DVD'S I DO BIKES TO. CHECK ME OUT HOGGS AND BROADS MOTORCYCLE DVD.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 16 2009, 07:55 AM~15677898
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :werd: DVD player maybe! Sounds fine on mine! Thanks Homie! :thumbsup:
> *


its all good! Its must have been a bad recording or a Bad DVD something. I watch it at home then Over to my Homies and it did the same. When people was talking into the camera I thought I was watching some chinese movie where the lips stop moving but there still talking. :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Servin'em Patti Dukez


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Nov 17 2009, 09:04 AM~15689919
> *its all good! Its must have been a bad recording or a Bad DVD something. I watch it at home then Over to my Homies and it did the same. When people was talking into the camera I thought I was watching some chinese movie where the lips stop moving but there still talking. :biggrin:
> *


*Man! There is something wrong! send it back to me and i will get a new one!*


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

ROLL N ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Nov 17 2009, 03:03 AM~15688415
> *ROLL'N DVD'S ARE THE BEST AND NO ONE IS CLOSE TO HIS LEVEL.*[/i]


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BIG FISH GIVES YOU THAT OLD SCHOOL FEEL


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 12:44 PM~15690854
> *BIG FISH GIVES YOU THAT OLD SCHOOL FEEL
> *


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 17 2009, 09:18 AM~15690060
> *Man! There is something wrong! send it back to me and i will get a new one!
> *


Will do homie! Thats customer service right there! Roll'n videos!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Nov 17 2009, 08:47 AM~15690277
> *40 volumes? what a waste in dvd's
> the only reason you saying that cause rolln put you guys on the map without him i never would of know of you guys!!!! they are both good people and dvds stop hating big dogg!! my 2 cents!!!   *


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

*ROLL'N*


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

big fish


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 04:02 PM~15693387
> *ROLL'N ITS NUMERO UNO*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:37 PM~15666362
> *THEY BOTH OUT THERE DOING THERE THANG! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thats what i say :thumbsup:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

why does everybody try to make everything a competition :uh: ....i think both big fish and rolln both put out good lowrider videos...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

man thay do the same shit!! what one dont have the next one do!


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Nov 17 2009, 09:04 AM~15689919
> *its all good! Its must have been a bad recording or a Bad DVD something. I watch it at home then Over to my Homies and it did the same. When people was talking into the camera I thought I was watching some chinese movie where the lips stop moving but there still talking. :biggrin:
> *


ALL MY VIDEOS CAME OUT GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Nov 17 2009, 04:42 PM~15694969
> *why does everybody try to make everything a competition  :uh: ....i think both big fish and rolln both put out good lowrider videos...
> *


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

im the President of The Fuck Roll'n Foundation.
all Haters welcome to Join!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 PM~15698883
> *im the President of The Fuck Roll'n Foundation.
> all Haters welcome to Join!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 PM~15698883
> *im the President of The Fuck Roll'n Foundation.
> all Haters welcome to Join!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :uh: :nono:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 12 2009, 03:54 PM~15647090
> *:biggrin:  There is no more doubt about you riding the little yellow bus to school!
> *



at least i fit in the bus :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 17 2009, 05:32 PM~15694854
> *ROLL'N ITS NUMERO UNO
> *


Dammmm your lying cause you do what you do cause of the WESTCOAST. Aint no reason to go waste my money for two cars in the midwest come & hop the west WERE THERE 30 CARS & this is what i got 







[


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 17 2009, 05:32 PM~15694854
> *ROLL'N ITS NUMERO UNO
> *


OH I FORGOT MY TO MY SHIT RUNS TO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Nov 18 2009, 01:00 AM~15699750
> *Dammmm your lying cause you do what you do cause of the WESTCOAST. Aint no reason to go waste my money for two cars in the midwest come &  hop the west  WERE THERE 30 CARS & this is what i got
> 
> 
> ...


LYING ABOUT WHAT?
YES WE DO WHAT WE DO TO COMPETE SOME HOW WITH WHAT WE SEE ON THE DVDS,SO THATS WHY I SAY THAT ROLLN IS DOING A GOOD JOB.
AND IF YOU FEEL THAT IS A WASTE OF MONEY COMING OUT TO THE MIDWEST AND HOP THEN DONT WORRY ABOUT IT BUT YOU GUYS ON THE WEST COAST KNOW THAT THIS COUPLE OF CARS IN THE MIDWEST ARE NECK TO NECK WITH YOUR CARS OUT THERE    
LIKE I SAID MAY BE ONE DAY I BE ABLE TO COME YOUR WAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Nov 18 2009, 01:09 AM~15699832
> *OH I FORGOT MY TO MY SHIT RUNS TO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS REAL NICE    
MINES RUNS AND GAS HOP TOO. I WILL POS PICS AND VIDEOS LATER ON  
ASK ROLL'N HE HAD THE CAR ON THE FREEWAY COUPLE OF TIME WHEN HE CAME TO CHICAGO. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 PM~15698883
> *im the President of The Fuck Roll'n Foundation.
> all Haters welcome to Join!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


WHATS UP LEONARD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mufasas the best movie man :cheesy:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I gotta give it up to Roll'n. When there is a hop and it needs to be recorded to make it official, Roll'n will make a point to drive coast to coast from AZ all the way to the destination. On one of the videos, Roll'n went all the way to Chicago, No Sleepin, just Rollin, to make it out to the Majestics Picnic. Props also to those riderz on the videos putting it down and bumper checkin. I have used Roll'n DVD's as a tool to help demo some drop down Monitor installs and the customers seem to come back for more and always ask if the new Roll'n DVD is out.  






















































:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2009, 10:59 AM~15702957
> *:0  :0  :0
> WHATS UP LEONARD
> *



 What up Bro!  
U whanta join? O sorry ur not a HATER!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:44 AM~15690854
> *BIG FISH GIVES YOU THAT OLD SCHOOL FEEL
> *



I know what you mean that Beta VHS Fuzzy Look!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 PM~15698883
> *im the President of The Fuck Roll'n Foundation.
> all Haters welcome to Join!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit can i be the vice :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 08:03 PM~15720219
> *shit can i be the vice :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: Jew gat it ESE! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 19 2009, 08:40 PM~15719904
> *I know what you mean that Beta VHS Fuzzy Look!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 19 2009, 01:13 AM~15711821
> *I gotta give it up to Roll'n.  When there is a hop and it needs to be recorded to make it official, Roll'n will make a point to drive coast to coast from AZ all the way to the destination.  On one of the videos, Roll'n went all the way to Chicago, No Sleepin,  just Rollin, to make it out to the Majestics Picnic.  Props also to those riderz on the videos putting it down and bumper checkin.  I have used Roll'n DVD's as a tool to help demo some drop down Monitor installs and the customers seem to come back for more and always ask if the new Roll'n DVD is out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HATERHURTER28 (Jul 14, 2009)

:worship: BIG FISH GOT THE #1 DVDs ON THE STREETS PLUS HEs ON THE STREETS WITH HIS OWN LOWRIDER CHECC OUT VOL. #39 AN C MY BOI ON THAT ROAD TRIP FROM L.A. 2 S.D. AN BACC ON FLUID TOP THAT A REAL RIDA WHO ELSE BUT :worship: BIG MUTHAFUCCIN FISH KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATERHURTER28_@Nov 22 2009, 02:22 PM~15745591
> *:worship: BIG FISH GOT THE #1 DVDs ON THE STREETS PLUS HEs ON THE STREETS WITH HIS OWN LOWRIDER CHECC OUT VOL. #39 AN C MY BOI ON THAT ROAD TRIP FROM L.A. 2 S.D. AN BACC ON FLUID TOP THAT A REAL RIDA WHO ELSE BUT  :worship: BIG MUTHAFUCCIN FISH KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE
> *



You mean that monte on stock rims with 4 batts and 1 pump doning 2inches. Yaaaa! He's RIIIIIID'N
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

PULL YOUR SHIT UP ON IT


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Nov 24 2009, 08:43 PM~15772359
> *PULL YOUR SHIT UP ON IT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
















You Sure?:nicoderm: This ones mine.

And You know how WE DO IT! "FROM DA STREETS TO DA SHOW"


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

ROLL'N ALL THE WAY


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Nov 25 2009, 03:41 PM~15780567
> * ROLL'N ALL THE WAY
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

rolli.n #1 :worship:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Serg and Bro get the most play at my house with the lowrider scene bideos


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Nov 17 2009, 06:42 PM~15694969
> *why does everybody try to make everything a competition  :uh: ....i think both big fish and rolln both put out good lowrider videos...
> *


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 13 2009, 08:54 AM~15654241
> *Lowrider or Hopping video should be the question :biggrin:
> 
> We need more street action the way it used to be
> *


I 2nd that thats why i loke watch Cali-swangan vol 5 -23 old street action. Doing 30 miles down the street gas hoping and on the freeway.!!!!!! Just my 2 sents.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I watch Rolln & Big Fish.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NOT A GUY, BU PATTI DUKES WITH SERV'N IS DOING A GREAT JOB WITH HER DVD'S


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 27 2009, 07:18 PM~15799760
> *NOT A GUY, BU PATTI DUKES WITH SERV'N IS DOING A GREAT JOB WITH HER DVD'S
> *



Yes She Is.....


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 27 2009, 07:18 PM~15799760
> *NOT A GUY, BU PATTI DUKES WITH SERV'N IS DOING A GREAT JOB WITH HER DVD'S
> *


THANK YOU BIG DIRTY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Nov 29 2009, 09:17 PM~15815602
> *Yes She Is.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM 323-479-2387 VOL.41 1WEEK FROM TODAY


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Rollin I owe you an apology and I wanted to clear your name. The video that was all mess up was a Hard In the paint Video not Rollin. Sorry Homie!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 1 2009, 12:32 PM~15833498
> *Rollin I owe you an apology and I wanted to clear your name. The video that was all mess up was a Hard In the paint Video not Rollin. Sorry Homie!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 1 2009, 11:35 AM~15833527
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 1 2009, 03:23 PM~15834991
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 1 2009, 11:32 AM~15833498
> *Roll'n I owe you an apology and I wanted to clear your name. The video that was all mess up was a Hard In the paint Video not Roll'n. Sorry Homie!
> *


*Man! Its all good everyone makes mistakes!! At least you were man enough to get on LIL and correct it Homie Thanks!*


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 1 2009, 07:50 PM~15836603
> *Man! Its all good everyone makes mistakes!! At least you were man enough to get on LIL and correct it Homie Thanks![/size]*
> [/b]


can you make the text a lil bigger i cant see it :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Just saw this topic,all these video guys have done there part but to me right now roll'n the best</span> out there,he goes everywhere,and he don't play favorites.He just puts it down with a <span style=\'color:blue\'>good quality video,to me thats important i hated the blair witch(movie) because of all the fucking moving around i can't stand that shit.the problem is everyone wants to see these dvd's and be on them but not everyone wants to support them,so they can keep doing what they do.I sell these dvds and people are cheap as fuck and bitch about the prices,but they all have something to say about it.They do this for us so lets return the support so they can afford to keep doing it.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

this guy


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ROLLIN !!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 27 2009, 05:18 PM~15799760
> *NOT A GUY, BU PATTI DUKES WITH SERV'N IS DOING A GREAT JOB WITH HER DVD'S
> *


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Dec 5 2009, 06:21 PM~15882997
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ROLLIN #1  !!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Nov 16 2009, 06:03 PM~15682909
> *Not a Man But a Woman  Patti Dukez
> *


I doubt that.


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2009, 06:46 PM~15851278
> *Just saw this topic,all these video guys have done there part but to me right now roll'n the best</span> out there,he goes everywhere,and he don't play favorites.He just puts it down with a <span style=\'color:blue\'>good quality video,to me thats important i hated the blair witch(movie) because of all the fucking moving around i can't stand that shit.the problem is everyone wants to see these dvd's and be on them but not everyone wants to support them,so they can keep doing what they do.I sell these dvds and people are cheap as fuck and bitch about the prices,but they all have something to say about it.They do this for us so lets return the support so they can afford to keep doing it.
> *


thats the truth


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Dec 7 2009, 10:30 PM~15907859
> *thats the truth
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BIG BROWNIE


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

VOL 41 IS OUT 323-479-2387 BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ROLLIN TTT!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOT TO GIVE IT UP TO HOGG FOR STARTING IT OFF. KJ HAD THE FIRST TYGHT EDITS AND BEATS- THEN TRUUCHA CAME IN AND DOMINATED.. NOW ROLLNS ON DECK.



wE STILL HAVING GOOD TIMES UP IN THE NORTHWEST !!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

had the chance to meet rolln at a show in inglewood couple of months ago, good person and he is doing his thing in the video game, patti dukes is a very cool person too!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 7 2009, 06:13 PM~15903906
> *I doubt that.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------

